# can hr10-250 with 6.4a be hacked?



## sangleweb (Nov 21, 2003)

Has any one able to hacked the HR10-250 with 6.4a image? Basically I only interest in extraction shows out of the box to PC? Anything else is a nice add on but not necessary. Thanks.


----------



## T1V0 (Jun 14, 2006)

the process is essentially the same as any other 6.x version.


----------



## sangleweb (Nov 21, 2003)

I've done S2 SD hacked on 6.2 but never on HR10-250, I can just follows the same identical steps as I did for 6.2 and everything should works, evern with zipper and superpatch scripts (I know the HR10-250 does not support MRV) but other than that, everything is the same right?



T1V0 said:


> the process is essentially the same as any other 6.x version.


----------

